# Cichlids and giant danios?



## snyderguy

I've heard and seen giant danios put together but as soon as I put mine together, they've been non-stop darting everywhere. Cichlids picking on the danios. Danios picking on the cichlids. Should I be worried about anything or just wait and see what happens? I've got 4 cichlids that are about 2 in. and 4 danios which are about 3 in.


----------



## emc7

Watch them. Fish behavior can change in a few hours or a few days. I'd give it 48 hours unless you see real injury (bit off scale, blood, damage to mouth or eyes). If you see real damage or severe stress (hovering in place at the surface gasping or gills moving really fast), separate them immediately. Both of these fish are curious and hierarchical so they may settle down once they determine who fits where.


----------



## snyderguy

Well so far they're doing ok it seems. The danios are very flippy and dart everywhere, and oddly enough - the cichlids have joined them. It's a giant race in my tank with so much moving and darting everywhere. It's kind of fun to watch.


----------



## Guest

danios are usually dither fish. the presence of dither fish is a sign to the cichlids that there are no predators around. they must be real comfy.


----------

